

Why Not To Do a Startup - vanwilder77
http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/why-not-do-a-startup-16713541

======
edo
What an awfully loud and hyperbolic post overstating the perils of startup-
life. Yes it can be hard, but it can be fun also. The cursing seems to lose
it's effect when used so excessively (it stops being funny after slide 2), and
comes across as a childish ploy to get attention. Do not recommend.

------
cristianpascu
I learned of the word 'entrepreneur' the day I launched my product. Actually a
few days later, when I won a small competition here in Bucharest, Romania.
This is not the best way to do a startup either. :)

------
rmason
Googling Dabangg I discovered an action movie with more plot twists and turns
than three Jackie Chan movies.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dabangg>

------
zalew
video of his talk with these slides <http://vimeo.com/15799330> (from 3yrs
ago)

